# PNNL Develops Residential-Scale Solid Oxide Fuel Cell



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh great. And it only operates at 1100 - 1800 degrees Fahrenheit. Can't possibly see anything going wrong there.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Hehe - well progress is making on the Liquid Metal batteries for grid storage. They "only" need to be 500-600C (900-1050F), but the container surface is cool to the touch so no problem, right?


----------

